
TypeScript vs. JavaScript - thmslee
https://hackernoon.com/typescript-vs-javascript-b568bc4a4e58
======
thomasfl
If you really, really want to write rock solid frontend code, then you use
Elm. Elm is a language that compiles to javascript and probably is the most
frustrating language there is for javascript developers. Strongly typed and
pure functional means no variables - only a redux like common state, no
functions with side-effects - so you can't just execute rest service calls
without taking special care and run time type checking. Elm is a tough
medicine, but it works. Your code becomes testable and reliant. And it makes
TypeScript looks like a toy language.

~~~
IX_Hispana
That's cool but what is the ecosystem like? Real life projects need external
libraries, e.g., social media login, amazon sdk, material design... all of
which can be used easily from TypeScript.

I may well be wrong, but Elm strikes me as an academic exercise as of today.

